# Phrag. fischeri



## eggshells (Jan 12, 2018)

My fischeri has a nice staminode. Its not wonky. 




Phrag. schlimii by paphioman, on Flickr




Phrag. schlimii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 13, 2018)

Love the color. One of our favorite species.


----------



## John M (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice! Great colour!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice. I like the "dots" at the end of the petals.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 13, 2018)

Cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 14, 2018)

Great!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 14, 2018)

That is lovely! Great growing!


----------



## blondie (Jan 14, 2018)

Fantastic I love it


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2018)

It is a beauty!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 15, 2018)

Did you donate pollen to someone with PK?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks all.



Linus_Cello said:


> Did you donate pollen to someone with PK?



Donated to John. I think his putting it on another fisheri.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2018)

Dont think a Phrag. fischeri sib cross is possible. According to Eliseo's presentation in Ecuador, Phrag. fischeri always self pollinates (autogamous).


----------



## John M (Jan 15, 2018)

Tom, I've been thinking about that problem. I wonder if opening the bud (just as it's about to open naturally), and removing the pollen from the developing flower would still allow the stigma to mature and become receptive, while preventing self fertilization? I'll give it a try.


----------



## eteson (Jan 15, 2018)

Tom is right, it is autogamous, but John also is right.... If you remove the pollen as soon as the bud starts to open you can use it as a pod parent. We tested to remove the pollen in a couple of plants the same day they started to open and this avoided self pollination. Later we made some crosses using fischeri as pod parent (x kov. for example) and it worked... hope it helps!


----------



## John M (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, that's great news! Thank you very much for the information, Eliseo!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 15, 2018)

Good information; gives me some ideas. Thanks, Eliseo.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 17, 2018)

Stunning!


----------

